# AMD's HD 4870 X2 Launches Tomorrow - NVIDIA's Worst Nightmare



## nvidia (Aug 11, 2008)

Source



> The countdown has begun, and we are getting closer to the release of ATI's "Spartan," the dual-GPU Radeon HD 4870 X2. For those who are not in the know, this is a card expected to be released tomorrow, when it will finally take NVIDIA's crown in the high-end graphics market and, at the same time, position AMD as the new leading manufacturer of high-end video cards.
> 
> The soon-to-be unveiled graphics monster is one of the most anticipated products of this summer, that is, after AMD has already succeeded to provide users with one of the best graphics cards on the market. The HD 4870 wasn't capable of topping NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 280 in terms of performance, but it sure did bring to the table an impressive performance level for a considerably lower price tag, compared with NVIDIA's offer. Based on this RV770 graphics processor, the Sunnyvale-based chip maker has decided to roll out a new card, which will feature two of these GPUs on one single PCB.
> 
> ...





> *1600 Stream processors
> 2GB of GDDR5
> The GPU speed for the reference card will be set at 750MHz, while the memory will work at the 3600MHz.
> *


nVidia is HISTORY


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 11, 2008)

omg!ur username is also nvidia 

lets see what it has got.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 11, 2008)

^^LOL.. Yeah.. I don't want to change it to ATi now.. So my user title is now ATi.

OT:
*ATi = Anyday better than a geforce  Ti*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool, competition is great news



nish_higher said:


> omg!ur username is also nvidia
> 
> lets see what it has got.




unlike ....... ! he is no loser 
always favors  the best through logical reasoning and not by emotions


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 11, 2008)

WOW ...
Let's see what Nvidia plans ahead


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 11, 2008)

^ just kidding.i don't think even he took it seriously


----------



## hellgate (Aug 12, 2008)

kewl.lets see how much it costs when it hits the market.time has come for me to upgrade my 8800GTS 320MB.


----------



## ray|raven (Aug 12, 2008)

Benchmarks say its the fastest card out there, beats nvidia's best hands down 

*www.engadget.com/2008/08/12/amd-dubs-hd-4870-x2-worlds-fastest-graphics-card-benchmarks/

Way to go AMD!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 12, 2008)

OMFG, even this card runs at a max of 30fps on a 24" display with full eye candy on.

I HATE crysis 

tomshardware says *25% better on average than the GeForce GTX 280 and up to 51% at the highest resolutions*

Should cost around 430euro in UK (27,126.16 INR)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

This card is going to be Total Pwnage over nVidia.
I KNEW that they would add 2GB memory. With even 1GB, it would be highly crippled.
If it comes at 30K to India, nobody is going to even _look_ at GTX280.

Next I am looking forward to the launch of HD4850GX2 with 1.5GB Memory. If it comes at 20K, another big blow will land over nVidia's 9800GX2 card.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 12, 2008)

I think 4850X2 will cost around $375 or $350.

because the price of  HD4570 X2 is less than 2xHD4870.

in the same way price of HD4850 should be less than 2xHD4850.


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Single 4870X2 beats GTX280 SLI* *that too in CRYSIS*

*inlinethumb29.webshots.com/6684/2985421860103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

*Some Reviews*
*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3372&p=4
*www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-4870-x2-review-crossfire/


----------



## nvidia (Aug 12, 2008)

^^Don't use Crysis as the game to compare any graphics cards. But yes, the 4870X2 is a monster and can beat every nvidia card out there.

@Metal: Did ATi confirm 4850X2? Will they release it?


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 12, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Did ATi confirm 4850X2? Will they release it?



Yes


----------



## nvidia (Aug 12, 2008)

^^Awesome.. Thanks for the info Cool G5.
Now nvidia is even more screwed. 
I hope the 4850X2 is almost as good as the GTX280.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 12, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^Don't use Crysis as the game to compare any graphics cards. But yes, the 4870X2 is a monster and can beat every nvidia card out there.
> 
> @Metal: Did ATi confirm 4850X2? Will they release it?



GRID does 100+fps at fullHD with full eye candy on


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 12, 2008)

Anybody here with an AGP mobo?
Or I am the most luckiest person here 

Maybe in my next upgrade... till then no gaming


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^Awesome.. Thanks for the info Cool G5.
> Now nvidia is even more screwed.
> I hope the 4850X2 is almost as good as the GTX280.


benchies show that 4850 512MB in crossfire outperforms GTX280 by a small but good margin.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 12, 2008)

Power consumption on load : 452W!!
4870X2 CF : 752W! 


> GRID does 100+fps at fullHD with full eye candy on


Yes.. But on the other side, according to AnadTech, even the 4870X2 CF didn't perform better than the GTX2*6*0 SLI in Assassin's Creed. I guess thats a problem with the game and not the card.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 12, 2008)

did it outperform GX2 ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

CF has very high boosts, and has crossed even 100% performance boost once, with HD4870X2.
But its not fine tuned for every game, and AMD is working on that.


----------



## apoorva84 (Aug 12, 2008)

awesome


----------



## nvidia (Aug 12, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> did it outperform GX2 ?


The 9800GX2? Its not even there in the list!



MetalheadGautham said:


> CF has very high boosts, and has crossed even 100% performance boost once, with HD4870X2.
> But its not fine tuned for every game, and AMD is working on that.


Its not fine tuned for every game, and they have no proper drivers. And half the games that we use to compare, are not really optimized for ATi cards. And this is the kind of performance AMD shows! Hats off to them.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

*The follwoing is the BEST performance AMD Has shown ever in crossfire:*



*images.anandtech.com/graphs/atiradeonhd4870_062408145208/17137.png​


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 12, 2008)

nvidia said:


> The 9800GX2? Its not even there in the list!


*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3341
asking bcoz of  this


----------



## nvidia (Aug 12, 2008)

Whoa! 112% Increase in performance in 4870CF!!
And the 4850CF beats the GTX280 in COD4. I wish they could perform like that in all other games


----------



## hellknight (Aug 12, 2008)

at last.. at last.. the crown of the graphics card is back on the head of ATi.. i missed it since X1950 XTX days.. Nvidia pawned.. first their bloody drivers.. second, the Dell laptop problems and now this..


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 12, 2008)

nvidia said:


> nVidia is HISTORY



Bye bye nVidia


----------



## amitash (Aug 12, 2008)

Finally after years off dominance by nvidia amd-ati are back on top...time to take nvidia to the field and shoot it between the eyes


----------



## nvidia (Aug 12, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Bye bye nVidia






amitash said:


> Finally after years off dominance by nvidia amd-ati are back on top...


Years of dominance? 



> time to take nvidia to the field and shoot it between the eyes


Spare me please.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 12, 2008)

It turns to be good for us, the consumers. nVidia has to slash their product prices to keep the priceerformance ratio down. But still they can never match AMD when it comes to priceerformance ration. They are the best and now it makes pure sense of ATI-AMD merger.


----------



## x3060 (Aug 14, 2008)

true, they are slowly but steadly getting there...now they need to perfect their processors ..


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 14, 2008)

The Consumer is gonna hugely benefit due to this.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 14, 2008)

well.. i say nvidia is gearing up..... their new lines are all ready...

gtx 260 and 280's prices are down.... they are readying their arsennal.... 

nvidia ftw....


----------

